# HORMONES



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Simple question: How many people here have found hormone problems to be the cause of their DP symptoms or to contribute? Or know people who have? Seen many posts suggesting so? I searched the word 'hormone' but I think I've left most of the posts haha. I'm pretty convinced I have some sort of disturbance in this area..

Thanks


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

FYI, for what it is worth, many hormones act as neurotransmitters - CRF, ACTH, GRF, &#8230; Even testosterone 'shapes' the brain before birth. There are Estrogen receptors in the Hippocampus. The examples go on.

Sometimes people think they have endocrine problems that turn out to be neuron/neurotransmitter issues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Simple question: How many people here have found hormone problems to be the cause of their DP symptoms or to contribute? Or know people who have? Seen many posts suggesting so? I searched the word 'hormone' but I think I've left most of the posts haha. I'm pretty convinced I have some sort of disturbance in this area..
> 
> Thanks


See this from "MrSpock" re: worsening of DP during one's period.
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/28195-awkward-question/

I answered there, but the answer is YES, YES, YES. PMS, MS, PMDD, pregnancy, post-partum depression (worse than the relatively common "baby blues", menopause, on the Pill, hormone replacement therapy.

All of these things can make DP/DR worse. Not for all women.

Indeed having certain things like your thyroid checked, see if you have polycystic ovaries, a lot of things. The best psychiatrist I ever had, made me go to have a full physical with a bunch of blood tests, even though I had a full diagnosis for years. You never know.

And Visual is spot on.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I really think that it does have to do with hormones especially estrogen/progesterone balance. It seems my symptoms get worse right before my cycle and it got a little worse after I had a baby.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual said:


> FYI, for what it is worth, many hormones act as neurotransmitters - CRF, ACTH, GRF, &#8230; Even testosterone 'shapes' the brain before birth. There are Estrogen receptors in the Hippocampus. The examples go on.
> 
> Sometimes people think they have endocrine problems that turn out to be neuron/neurotransmitter issues.


Thanks guys..! Any yes, true: I had this in the back of my mind.. well follow up tests on Tuesday so hopefully we'll find something out.. I hope its something simple after all these months of batting up the wrong tree. But I doubt it as I have been tested repeatedly for thyroid. Hmmm..


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi again! Just been to get results and have some follow up bloods. They have found that I am high in prolactin. Basically, my body is producing a hormone as though I am pregnant! This probably exaplins the alarming amount of missed periods. The enlargement of this gland pressing on a nerve could also explain the reason I feel 'tunnel vision' because the nerve which controls the visual field is located next to this gland.

There is also an issue with the TSH levels which come from a gland located in the brain but control the Tyroid, despite this my thyroxine levels are within the band of normal.

Normal banding for prostaglandin ends at about 485 somethings, I am 515 if that helps.. I am talking out of my ass really because I am just trying to remember what the doctor said, so dont take my words as fact. I mean, 'somethings' are hardly scientific









So, I hope this shines some light. Perhaps endocrine after all? Could I get tests for neurotransmitters? Could it be both or does this pretty much nail it??


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Hi again! Just been to get results and have some follow up bloods. They have found that I am high in prolactin. Basically, my body is producing a hormone as though I am pregnant! This probably exaplins the alarming amount of missed periods. The enlargement of this gland pressing on a nerve could also explain the reason I feel 'tunnel vision' because the nerve which controls the visual field is located next to this gland.
> 
> There is also an issue with the TSH levels which come from a gland located in the brain but control the Tyroid, despite this my thyroxine levels are within the band of normal.
> 
> ...


My prolactin was boarderline high. It completely resolved with dopamine agonists.

High prolactin is almost always caused by low dopamine. It can even result in pituitary hyperplasia (tumor). However, unlike most tumors, it is usually shrunk with medicine instead of surgery. Furthermore, sometimes the medicine is only needed short term.

And what is the medicine used for this? You got it - a dopamine agonist, Cabergoline (Dostinex) or Bromocriptine. [ This was the first med I asked my doctors for (which I never got) to address visual contrast problems. ]

Look up _Hyperprolactinaemia_ - http://www.pituitary.org.uk/content/view/55/

The values you report show this is mild, which is great. You may enjoy Googling about the pituitary. It produces prolactin at the control of dopamine signals. These signals are D2 (inverse) so that the lower the dopamine signal, the higher amount of prolactin that the pituitary produces. In men, prolactin is also inverse with testosterone so that, when prolactin goes up, testosterone goes down.

In a way you may have good news here since this condition is usually easy to resolve. Also, stress can raise prolactin so it is good to monitor over time. Keep us informed as how things progress.

What has your doctor suggested doing now?

Best wishes&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

public void set_ErrorText (String value)


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Kozman said:


> I have DP/DR and ive had all my hormones checked they are fine. Not for DP but for sexual issues.


Well periods stopping were my reason for going to the GU (Family planning) however my sexual hormones as such were ok.. basically the doctor has passed me onto endocrinology at the hospital because my problems are indeed NOT gynecological (sp?) despite looking that way.. perhaps get it looked into again if youre worried.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual said:


> My prolactin was boarderline high. It completely resolved with dopamine agonists.
> 
> High prolactin is almost always caused by low dopamine. It can even result in pituitary hyperplasia (tumor). However, unlike most tumors, it is usually shrunk with medicine instead of surgery. Furthermore, sometimes the medicine is only needed short term.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all your info in a format that I can understand! Thats interesting about dopamine because the migraines I got at the beginning of the illness has always thrown up a question mark especially as they do not run in our family. Its good to hear they can sort this with drugs and yes, the doctor also mentioned that it was mild. However a mild hormone balance can make some feel horrific, which I do, but hoping we're gwtting close this time. She has referred me to the hospital as this doctor is a specialist gynecologist so its no longer her area. I will get an appointent after these follow up tests come back.

Good luck to everyone in the mean time I'll keep you updated.


----------

